# Michael Kidd-Gilchrist on his rookie season: ‘I was disappointed’



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> If you thought Michael Kidd-Gilchrist didn’t play like a No.2 overall pick last season, then know this: Kidd-Gilchrist didn’t think so, either.
> 
> The Charlotte Bobcats small forward recalls his rookie season with disappointment – not about the team’s 21-61 record, but rather that he didn’t do more to help.
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/09/30/4354590/bobcats-kidd-gilchrist-recalls.html#.Ukr6dn_RnTp


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's tough for an elite role player like MKG - whose ideal NBA future would be as the defensive leader and 5th offensive option on a championship team - to flourish on a bad team. He's got the frustration of being limited offensively constantly coupled with the frustration of his teammates being out of position defensively piled on top of all the losses. I would be surprised if MKG signs a longterm deal with this franchise.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Another goal should be being able to beat a 50 year old man 1 on 1


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Mark Price can make him even an average shooter he's got a shot at a few all-star appearances. It's just tough to play a swingman starters' minutes if he isn't a threat to even attempt outside shots.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He was probably the right pick, but that doesn't make him the type of player you can build around. He's more of the complementary piece.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think having a legitimate post presence down low in Al Jefferson will help him out this season. Teams won't focus on him and he should be able to (hopefully) flourish a bit.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> He was probably the right pick, but that doesn't make him the type of player you can build around. He's more of the complementary piece.


Nobody's seriously touting him as a potential franchise guy. He's next in line for that Kirilenko/Deng/Iggy/Gerald Wallace/Josh Smith group of "elite" utility guys.


----------

